# where to get a cheap trailer



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

What do you consider cheap?? Sometimes you get what ya pay for. We just bought a 2h bp and put $$$$ into it fixing it up. Almost ready to roll!!! Safety is the key.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Misty, where in AZ and how much are you lookin to spend? Craigslist is probably the best place to go for inexpensive, but like nvr2many said, you get what you pay for. That being said, there's this one up by me that doesn't look too bad.

HORSE TRAILER - 2 Horse - SOLID

This one is in Phoenix and looks really nice:
Horse Trailer - 2 horse/straight load

This one is super clean for the price:
97 CM 2 Horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh and how big are your horses??? Mine are huge and needed an XT XW. That will make a difference also.


----------



## misty moon (Sep 1, 2011)

Any where between 800 and 1000 would be nice but I'm not sure I will be able to find anything safe to put my horse in for that price. Im in Scottsdale/Phoenix area. But I keep my horse in sun city so if there is anything out there that would be ok too. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You're not gonna find much at all in that range. This one is about the only one I found under $1000:

1981 Two Horse Trailer

There is a stock trailer in Globe listed for $1000, but it needs new tires, which will run you $500+, so out of your budget.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I don't think you'll find one ready to roll your horses in safely for that price, at least not with another couple thousand in repairs first. In the meanwhile, keep saving and keep looking. Horserailerworld sometimes has some great deals when an owner wants to sell something quick. They go as fast as you'd imagine though, so you've got to be on top of it and ready to go and buy asap if you see one.


----------



## misty moon (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes! I agree there is nothing in that price that would be able to pull my horse safely! When I said 800 to 1000 I was saying I wish trailers could be that cheap. I was just looking for a safe affordable trailer. But I have found a friend who passes me on the way to competitions and is happy to pick me and my horse up on the way there, so I have more time to think about what kind of trailer I want anyways! Thank you guys for all of your help though!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess we're spoiled with trailers here. I seen 3 good trailers sell yesterday for 400 to 600 each. And a few stocks for 6-800. All useable at time of sale. But be glad y'all don't have the rust issues we have. Check out farm auctions. Auction zip is a good sight to find sales near you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Phly, it seems like in our area that as horse prices went down, trailer prices went up. You used to be able to get a pretty decent two-horse straight load for under $1000. Now you're lucky if you find a useable two-horse straight for under $2000. Even stock trailers have gone up quite a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow. That sucks. We got cheap horses, cheap trailers, and insanely expensive hay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Horses are actually not as inexpensive here as they are elsewhere. Rarely do you find even an unbroke, unregistered horse for under $1000. Usually the ones under $1000 are really old or really young or have serious issues.

As for hay, last time I checked the price of hay, we were at $20/bale for a 120# 3-string bale of alfalfa, $21 for a 3-string bale of Bermuda grass, and $23 for a 90# 2-string bale of timothy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Two Horse Trailer

That's the only one I could find.... Hay here is $25 for Alfalfa (120 lb), $24 Alfalfa/grass (120 lb), $22 for grass hay (100 lb)- they don't say what type of grass hay. It's fantastic hay and the only horse quality hay.


----------

